# Tips and Tricks...how to clean your lilly intake.



## Mark Evans (14 Jan 2012)

The glass lilly intake, at the bottom part is a pain to clean. Even with proper bendy brushes, you cant reach that part.

Well, I've been racking my brains and i have a simple solution.

Get a very fine gravel, not sand. Place a small amount into the lilly,ensuring the gravel goes right to the bottom of the 'inlet/grooved' part.

 add a little water, and shake. 30 seconds later it's spotless


----------



## ghostsword (14 Jan 2012)

Forget gravel. Rice grains, use rice as it will not scratch.  works also inside drop checkers.


___________________________


----------



## JohnC (14 Jan 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Forget gravel. Rice grains, use rice as it will not scratch.  works also inside drop checkers.
> 
> 
> ___________________________


----------



## mdhardy01 (14 Jan 2012)

Crushed ice also works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (14 Jan 2012)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Crushed ice also works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like this one, Especially with drop checkers. 

 good one.


___________________________


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jan 2012)

Ice seems like too much effort.

Blimey, i wish you guys had spoken up sooner. I've been baffled on how to get mine clean. 

Anyway, here's mine after cleaning.


lilly by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## JohnC (15 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Ice seems like too much effort.
> 
> Blimey, i wish you guys had spoken up sooner. I've been baffled on how to get mine clean.
> 
> ...





bloody love your lens.


----------

